# wow. finally a ctd commercial



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sooo where is it? Is it the one with the white one and they rev the engine while putting a white cloth by the exhaust?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Saw it watching the Olympics tonight. I have never seen this one. Says best highway mileage of any non hybrid.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I saw it also. I about did a double-take, since diesel cars never get advertised in the States during prime-time TV. I hope to see more CTD ads.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I caught the tail end of it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hah! I saw it too! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

My wife saw it. I didn't believe her.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Huh, I'd like to see it. It seems to be new enough I can't seem to find it anywhere on the web yet.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Here it is: The New Efficient: Cruze Diesel -- #TheNew | Chevrolet - YouTube


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

jandree22 said:


> Here it is: The New Efficient: Cruze Diesel -- #TheNew | Chevrolet - YouTube


Awesome, thanks! I missed that one!


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

yep no prob. I myself was drawn into it by the Cheers song, then outta nowhere.. bam, a Cruze! A nice twist on the Passat TDI learning Spanish commercial. I guess they figured the Olympics would be a good opportunity to 'debut' it to a wide audience.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Not bad. 

One thing I certainly appreciate about this car is its longer range and consequently fewer trips to the service station. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TD_Cruze (Jan 15, 2014)

jandree22 said:


> Here it is: The New Efficient: Cruze Diesel -- #TheNew | Chevrolet - YouTube


I missed that commercial,, thanks for posting 

Spread the word, more commercials needed, or at least play the two more often k:


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

gas mileage huh?


----------



## TD_Cruze (Jan 15, 2014)

boraz said:


> gas mileage huh?


He should join the forum, and get "educated".


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

That's sweet.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

That is AWESOME!!!!!!! Hopefully they keep running it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

boraz said:


> gas mileage huh?


Well it does take some mental training to overcome decades of gas speak.

Fuel tank
Fuel mileage
Fuel gauge
Fuel cap

Repeat 3 times a day until it sounds natural...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Hmm, it's a bit of an odd commercial, but I think it will get some people to the showroom. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

This commercial doesn't appeal to me at all. But it's nice to see they are at least doing some advertising on it. I saw a commercial for a local dealer that mentioned the CTD and its mileage the other night.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Have to admit I didn't feel like it was effective. A gas station is normally a very anonymous place so the whole initial 2/3 of the commercial I kept thinking how unrealistic this all is.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

It is still better then nothing. I would have liked to see a black one rather then that ugly white


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> It is still better then nothing. I would have liked to see a black one rather then that ugly white


My car has feelings you know!


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

It's OK, dealers insist on stocking many white diesels for some reason, so it's likely to be what the viewer actually encounters on the lot. I remember finding a dealer with 3 diesels, and they were ALL white.

I'm planning a trip a few states away this week to examine one that fits my criteria. I wanted one that was base, not white-silver-champagne, and shipped within the last two months. That really cuts out a lot of stock and you have to travel to find what remains.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

This commercial worked for me. Living in rural Kentucky and commuting 90 miles to work, I stop at the same gas station every morning for fuel and coffee (yes, I fill up every day) and I know most of the workers and their schedules, along with some of the other regular customers. My normal morning is just like the beginning of the commercial. I can't wait to get my CTD, hoping to order it in the next week or two.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> It's OK, dealers insist on stocking many white diesels for some reason, so it's likely to be what the viewer actually encounters on the lot. I remember finding a dealer with 3 diesels, and they were ALL white.
> 
> I'm planning a trip a few states away this week to examine one that fits my criteria. I wanted one that was base, not white-silver-champagne, and shipped within the last two months. That really cuts out a lot of stock and you have to travel to find what remains.


The dealer I bought mine from had a red and blue one. They had to dealer locate mine and they found it about 300 miles away. The dealer now has 4 diesels, 2 of them are white. Where are you located?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> This commercial worked for me. Living in rural Kentucky and commuting 90 miles to work, I stop at the same gas station every morning for fuel and coffee (yes, I fill up every day) and I know most of the workers and their schedules, along with some of the other regular customers. My normal morning is just like the beginning of the commercial. I can't wait to get my CTD, hoping to order it in the next week or two.


Well, you might be changing your routine when you place your diesel in service. 

Given the incredible range of my Cruze Diesel I for one enjoy NOT going to the service station as much as before. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I probably fill up every 3 weeks, with my truck it was every 5 days I was tossing $30 in the tank. I drive 80% city.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Just saw it live! It will be interesting to see the sales number for February after some advertising. The weather is not helping much but hopefully by the end of the month things will start warming up.


----------



## MotleyCruze (Nov 17, 2013)

OK folks, the all-purpose phrase here is *fuel economy*. It'll work for gasoline, diesel and everything in between. The ad works, but I cringed when they said "gas mileage".


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We still call them gas stations so I can understand the wording of the commercial. I think they're called fuel stations or whatever the equivalent in the local language whereever diesel is a common fuel for personal transport.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Terrible commercial BUT any publicity is good publicity, right?

Why they don't tout the driving experience combined with fuel economy is beyond me. They really go to **** with the "clean diesel thing". That and fuel economy seem to be all they can muster up.

I can picture a commercial touting the fuel economy and kind of making fun of the Prius and how much more fun you're having driving a vehicle with some balls under the hood.  

You're not going to sell these with anyone who can do basic math and is just concerned about saving the most money over the life of the car at all costs. Fact.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I could probably write a good commercial for this car. There are a lot of qualities the car has that go beyond simple fuel economy or emissions. They need some commercials like the VW Darth Vader one that go viral.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

Seen the CTD ad several times during the Olympics broadcasts.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> You're not going to sell these with anyone who can do basic math and is just concerned about saving the most money over the life of the car at all costs. Fact.


Anyone who can do basic math and is all about saving money isn't likely to buy a new car at all.



diesel said:


> They need some commercials like the VW Darth Vader one that go viral.


Or the Ron Burgundy commercials for Dodge. Dodge was reporting a 59% sales jump for the Durango last fall after they started the Ron Burgundy commercials.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Anyone who can do basic math and is all about saving money isn't likely to buy a new car at all.


werd....ctd payment+fuel - old fuel bill in previous car = $30/mth


but id be paying even less had i bought used


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I thought it was a pretty good commercial...too bad diesel is currently near $4 a gallon (in my neck of the woods) and 87 gas is closer to $3. Hopefully the ads keep coming and sales pick up when diesel comes down in price. You can never have to much advertising, especially for a great car like this!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

boraz said:


> werd....ctd payment+fuel - old fuel bill in previous car = $30/mth but id be paying even less had i bought used


Similar here: My old payment + fuel compared to my new payment + fuel results in a monthly savings of $50.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Slightly off topic but this being the most current topic about new Cruze commercials so I will post here. Anyone see this other Cruze commercial during the Olympics? 

Love how they show the subtle differences in the interior and exterior of the cruze model from around the globe. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5ok1bAffOs


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Slightly off topic but this being the most current topic about new Cruze commercials so I will post here. Anyone see this other Cruze commercial during the Olympics?
> 
> Love how they show the subtle differences in the interior and exterior of the cruze model from around the globe.
> The New World: Cruze -- #TheNew | Chevrolet - YouTube


That was pretty cool.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I enjoy "The New World" commercial. It even shows left and right hand drive models.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad to see some advertising but I must admit I think that the Audi commercial about the people thinking the women is putting gas in her car and The passat commercial about the guys who learn Spanish because the range is so long are much more clever commercials.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

The VW commercial is fun and sends the message across about _why _you should come in and check out a Passat TDI. The Audi commercial taught me nothing about the benefits of buying their diesel, except maybe that when you own an Audi you can smugly scoff at simple folk offering help? Sadly this probably sells cars.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Saw this new Cruze Commercial when I was work last night.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We all seen that 1 Dawg Ruff Ruff ... Yeah that was first shown on NBC during the Olympics .. and we like taking over the Diesel Threads now !


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The fact that GM is even advertising the Cruze is good. Now if they would go after VW's misleading ad about being the only compact car with different models for different people...


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

MotleyCruze said:


> OK folks, the all-purpose phrase here is *fuel economy*. It'll work for gasoline, diesel and everything in between. The ad works, but I cringed when they said "gas mileage".


Just saw this again. At some point they changed the voiceover message.

Original (YouTube)
...with the best gas mileage of any non hybrid

New
...with an EPA estimated 46 miles per gallon highway and a best in class fuel range.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Love how they show the subtle differences in the interior and exterior of the cruze model from around the globe.
> The New World: Cruze -- #TheNew | Chevrolet - YouTube


Yeah, look at the center stack on the Russian model Vs the USA spec.
Center vents and controls are completely different.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

Cruze Diesel commercial, seen during Olympics.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

One of my co-workers mentioned seeing the commercial, and she was able to describe the "plot" and the point of it. So I suppose it's more effective than the skeptics give credit for.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> This commercial worked for me. Living in rural Kentucky and commuting 90 miles to work, I stop at the same gas station every morning for fuel and coffee (yes, I fill up every day) and I know most of the workers and their schedules, along with some of the other regular customers. My normal morning is just like the beginning of the commercial. I can't wait to get my CTD, hoping to order it in the next week or two.


With that much driving, looks like they might continue seeing you at least once a week...lol. That's a lot of driving and if anyone needed a Cruze...it's you!



obermd said:


> We still call them gas stations so I can understand the wording of the commercial. I think they're called fuel stations or whatever the equivalent in the local language whereever diesel is a common fuel for personal transport.


"Service station" seems to be a fairly good generic name. 

Gees, for those that don't like the commercial, what's NOT to like about it? Yeah, they used the term "gas mileage" but I think that might have been by design since 100% of the people watching it will understand what they're talking about.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone besides me notice Chevy's running this commercial again, but now with the LT and ECO MT trims?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

obermd said:


> Anyone besides me notice Chevy's running this commercial again, but now with the LT and ECO MT trims?


I saw this a few weeks ago. I was all excited and then they started talking about the ECO. Lame


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder if GM is pushing the LT and ECO MT to clear the lots for the 2015s. Don't forget the ECO MT is the single best fuel economy gasser on the highway today. I hope GM will also bring back the CDT version of this commercial.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sadly the little POS Mitsubishi Mirage golf cart 3 cyl now holds that title. 37 city/40 combined/44 highway. But really who wants to drive that thing. Also I suspect the Eco is still better in real world highway mpg, not EPA testing. 

Anyway, I'll have to search out said commercial...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jandree22 said:


> Sadly the little POS Mitsubishi Mirage golf cart 3 cyl now holds that title. 37 city/40 combined/44 highway. But really who wants to drive that thing. Also I suspect the Eco is still better in real world highway mpg, not EPA testing.
> 
> Anyway, I'll have to search out said commercial...


Speaking of 3 cylinders, I hear the 1 liter Ecoboost is pretty fun. Too bad it would be impossible to rent one, as it *only* comes with a manual.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Go take out a demo. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

CTD and other diesel cars will not go mainstream, no matter how much they are advertised, until fuel taxes are increased like they have in Europe, Asia etc. Until then, these cars will be uncommon. The CTD fuel cost advantage is increased when premium is used for optimum performance in the gas 1.4 Cruzes. Too bad most US consumers just don't appreciate the superior diesel design and driving experience. It will probably take $6 fuel to really compensate for the increased cost to build a diesel car.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

The Eco recut.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14: About time.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Phooey! I get 46mpg or better in my 6spd Eco!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Phooey! I get 46mpg or better in my 6spd Eco!


They can only advertise the "official" EPA numbers.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm sure the diesels are getting way better than official numbers!


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Finally, I drive for Uber so I'm doing my part to introduce lots of cluless Americans to the greatness of diesels even though fuel costs more. They have all been suprised it is diesel. Doing my part to correct the damage gm did in the 80's cheers!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

That commercial actually pisses me off a little bit. It's like they are throwing the diesel Cruze out the window, as if it never existed.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

It's all hands on deck for pushing the crappy obsolete 14s off the lots by any means necessary. We should all feel dissed. 

The '15 commercials are already in the mix.


----------

